# Does anyone have any thoughts on this Schwinn Majestic?



## IJamEcono (Apr 27, 2010)

Other than the fact it's rough, looks like it'd be worthwhile if the price is right.

http://cgi.ebay.com/vintage-26-Schw...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c5437ac27


----------

